# Champions league - 05-06 May



## A_Skywalker (May 3, 2009)

05 May 17:45 Arsenal v Man Utd  2.60 3.30 2.75 
06 May 17:45 Chelsea v Barcelona  2.75 3.30 2.60


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 6, 2009)

Im on Barcelona to qualify, Chelsea were miserable. Just defense... Barca is the best.


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 6, 2009)

That was infarct   
Chelsea played again boring football. Im glad Barca prevailed and won.


----------



## free bet (May 7, 2009)

amazing barca made it, is this considered a draw game given the goal was at the last minute???


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 7, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> amazing barca made it, is this considered a draw game given the goal was at the last minute???



Yes, why not?
It's a draw, my bet was on Barca to qualify so I won it.


----------



## pjotter (May 8, 2009)

Unfortunately lost $100 on my Chelsea bet - but it was close...


----------



## paveya30 (May 8, 2009)

The ref didn’t reward the penalties for Chelsea that was supposed to be given to her… I hate that ref.. so unfair… I also lost my bet which is the saddest part…  very frustrating..


----------



## lillefty (May 9, 2009)

@paveya.. what's the her?  oh so sorry to you.. I just won some bucks on Barca.. they are really destined to win.. better luck next time.


----------



## paveya30 (May 9, 2009)

oops.. sorry, I didn't notice that. I was referring to the team.. I remember I was having a fight with my mom yesterday while I’m in the midst of this. yeah.. i need luck...


----------



## pjotter (May 9, 2009)

Hehehe - Chealsea should have had at least one penalty!! But if barca is destined to win then that must be why the ref didn't blow his whistle...  :roll:


----------



## lillefty (May 9, 2009)

The ref was poor to both sides, the red card against Barca was also a questionable judgment. If chelsea were excellent they should have ended the match earlier. They should accept their fate.


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 9, 2009)

lillefty said:
			
		

> The ref was poor to both sides, the red card against Barca was also a questionable judgment. If chelsea were excellent they should have ended the match earlier. They should accept their fate.



True, I dont know why they complain so much, the 2 hands were not intentional, and I think the second was on his shoulder, but also the red card was a little too much. Very tough match for the referee


----------



## danyy (May 9, 2009)

Yeah the last years referees are really incompetent i dont know why they choose 'em
I want back Colina   

BARCA CHAMPION


----------

